# Aurora Gladiators



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I did both of these up for a Fellow Aurora collector Dave Schafer aka wresman on the Aurora board some of you probably know who he is as he has a huge Aurora collection.I would have taken the pics and posted them here when they were completed.But didnt want to until he recieved them and everything was Good:thumbsup:.So here they are complete and with their owner who cant thank me enough for building them up for him.Both like all my buidups are done by hand brushes and pastels for shading.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Lookin' good as always! Did you find an original net or is that a substitute?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zorro said:


> Lookin' good as always! Did you find an original net or is that a substitute?


Thanks Zorro and nope couldnt find a original net for him on my end.So Dave found a simliar replacement netting for the gladiator and shot it to me:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome work Dan! :thumbsup: 
These are great kits, and I still hope to add them to my collection someday.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They've both come up great Dan!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've really got the pastel shading technique down pat!
You're a lucky guy to be able to build all these fantastic Aurora kits... I'm jealous....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Kitz and Chris for the compliments:thumbsup: and the fun one will be the Blackbeard or Captain kidd to buildup straight out of the box from him.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got both Bloodthirsty Pirates Dan, and you're gonna have an absolute blast with 'em!! They're 2 of Auroras best IMHO.
I just wish I had somewhere to finish mine...

Chris.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

Very Cool Build Ups Those Look Awesome


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks RoadFlea and Chris hoping its the Blackbeard that is next that he sends me to build.:dude:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully done! I'm glad a net was found, it wouldn't look right without it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

These turned out GREAT! Very nice job on them!!!:thumbsup:

I have the Spartacus build-up but not painted...I bought it that way...I just need to find the Gladiator!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool Danny :thumbsup:
Love those Auroras!
Mcdee


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Those look fantastic!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great work on the Gladiators, Dan!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for commenting:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You did a great paint job on them,but if Gladiators were ever to be issued again,better sculpts by the kit manufacturer would be welcomed.You can do only so much with the Aurora figures,no matter how skillful a modeler you are.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> You did a great paint job on them,but if Gladiators were ever to be issued again,better sculpts by the kit manufacturer would be welcomed.You can do only so much with the Aurora figures,no matter how skillful a modeler you are.


Thanks for commenting and agree with you as no matter what level of a painter or builder you are there is only so much you can do with the Aurora kits in getting them to look lifelike.So lets hope Moebuis trys its hands at figure kits like the Gladiators cause you can bet they will sell specially if the kit design is far better than the Aurora ones.


----------

